# Female Cockatiel?



## lovercockatiel (Jul 11, 2009)

Today I got a new hand-fed cockatiel. I want to know if it's a male or female. The lady at the store said that she thinks it's a female based on it's behavior. It's about 6 months old. Also what is it's mutation? Thanks


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

The mutation is cinnamon. It appears to be a female, given the age you posted.


----------



## keith1 (Jan 4, 2008)

Looks a lot like our "little girl" - could you post a picture of the underside of the tail feathers?


----------



## seaofdreams (Dec 29, 2009)

In the first photo she looks like a normal grey and in the second she looks like a cinnamon. At that age, 'tiels have generally had their first moult and their true colouring appears so I would say you have a hen.


----------



## lovercockatiel (Jul 11, 2009)

*Pic*

Here's a picture of under her tail feathers. I would have done it earlier but the site wouldn't let me post any threads or replys for some reason.


----------



## lovercockatiel (Jul 11, 2009)

*Not sure?*

She's chirping and whistling an awful lot it sounds alot like my male, but she only chirps alot when she hears my male. Could it be she's just calling for my male? Whenever he chirps she keeps chirping and whistling loud! And doesn't stop.


----------



## LuvMyTiels (Dec 31, 2009)

Does she bow down and lift her tail when chirping to your male?


----------



## lovercockatiel (Jul 11, 2009)

I'm not sure because they are in seperate rooms in different cages. I'm usually in the room with the male when their chirping together. But I'll watch the female next time it happens and let you know.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I am pretty sure you've got a *hen.*

This is one of my cinnamon hen's around the same age as your 'tiel.


----------

